# Two years ago I lost sweet Tess. (long)



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Tess was a sweet girl. She was 10 when she was turned into our rescue. The wife turned her in, they had a 2 year old and a 6 month old (human kids) and Tess was too much trouble. I was only doing seniors at the time and offered to take her as a foster. She was supposedly in perfect health, loved cats, dogs and kids. Almost all of that was true. She was a wonderful golden girl! She was also mostly blind, covered with fatty tumors and needed a dental desparately. The rescue decided that she needed to be a permanent foster (hospice care). In the month that she had spent with us by that point, she had finally stopped going to the front door and crying every time a car went by. She realized that her family would never be back for her. Then she started to love us, and we adored her. She lived with us for the rest of her life, which was 2 1/2 more years.

She was devoted to me, as I was to her. I am crying as I write this because I don't think I can explain how much I loved her and how much she really meant to me. I still believe that Jasper was sent to me by a higher power because I was getting ready to lose my Tess girl.

She had cancer in her belly somewhere, we never put her through the ultrasounds due to her age and her fear of the vet. We didn't think it was fair to her to put her through that. Instead, we decided to give her the most love that we could, all the time. 

She lived for 1 1/2 years after being diagnosed with a tumor in her belly. I like to believe that they were the happiest years of her life. I know that she brought me total and complete joy. I was never angry at the family who turned her over to our rescue, I felt too blessed to have her in my life.

I have never known a dog to have such a wicked sense of humor! She had it and made me laugh each and every day. The last couple of weeks were horrible, I hand fed her canned food, just to get her to eat. She finally refused that, and I knew it was time. Fortunately my vet comes to my house and it was such an easy thing for Tess. She loved my vet because my vet had never treated her.

I miss you Tess!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless you for giving her unconditional love for the last years of her life. I think everyone on the board knows what you mean about how much you loved her, I don't think there are words to explain how it feels to have a Golden own your heart. she obviously left a huge paw print on your heart.

{{{{hugs to you}}}


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

These anniverserys are tough. Tess was a sweet old senior. I can see why the the loss hurts so much. Hope you do feel some warmth from the fact that you made her last years her best years. Thank you for fostering, especially a senior.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can see why you loved her so much. She had a very sweet and loving face. And I can see alittle rascal in her too. It is always hard losing them but remember the good times and hopefully that will help you when you are really missing her. I think we hurt so much because we love them so much. And they give us so much love. She is with all of our sweet loves playing together until we can be together again.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

What a sweet girl! Isn't amazing just how much they can weedle their way into our hearts so quickly. How fortunate she found you guys.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, we were the forunate ones! She taught me patience, a sense of humor and a ton of tolerance. LOL. She also taught me how do deal with a blind dog, and she never lost her happy nature, no matter what.

I forgot to mention why I think that they turned her over to us. She was super thunderphobic. She taught me how to not encourage the fear and make her a braver girl. She used to claw me raw, huge gashes down my arm, even in the middle of the night. But she got so much better when I didn't comfort her and helped her deal with it. The valium helped (for her, not for me, even though there were some nights when I wanted to take some, too) and it helped a lot!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You have made me cry too. I'm sure her last years with you were filled with love. Our dogs truly leave pawprints in our hearts. Thank you for sharing this with us


----------



## Rufus0903 (Dec 3, 2007)

My heart goes out to you. We lost our golden in October at the young age of 9 to Cancer. It happened so quick. His final gift to us was crossing the bridge on his own without having to make the choice for him. I feel blessed that we had 9 good years but at the same time cheated we didnt have more. I miss him everyday.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Shes living on in your heart. Have a little peep and you will see that she is just fine.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Bless you for taking in this sweet old girl and giving her so much love at the end of her life. She will always be a part of you.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

How could that face ahve been trouble to anyone??? Thak you for taking such good care of her!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> How could that face ahve been trouble to anyone??? Thak you for taking such good care of her!!!!


Wasn't her face precious? I have so many funny stories that I could share about her. She was a hoot!


----------

